# Babel reversed? Separate languagues vs. our 21st century situation



## Tim (Oct 19, 2009)

Genesis 11: the people become proud and God confuses their languages and scatters them over the earth. 

The year 2009: English is the language of academics, commerce, and media. We communicate and travel at will. The process of globalization continues.

What have we done? Have we created a 21st century Babel? Is this against God in some way?


----------



## Christoffer (Oct 19, 2009)

Tim said:


> Genesis 11: the people become proud and God confuses their languages and scatters them over the earth.
> 
> The year 2009: English is the language of academics, commerce, and media. We communicate and travel at will. The process of globalization continues.
> 
> What have we done? Have we created a 21st century Babel? Is this against God in some way?



I would say that the EU is definitely Babel revisited. From my understanding, Gen 11 tells us that whenever lots of people come together, sin increases. 

It is better that people speak different languages and live in separate states. It is Gods design for constraining sin to a manageable level for the sake of the church.

With the EU, the national states are slowly dissappearing. Whoever rises to power in Brussels has a lot of power. If the parliament decides that all member states will have to apply forced abortions or only vegetarian food every second week then the individual national states have nothing to say.

I do think that is in the nature of man to build towers of Babel.


----------



## VilnaGaon (Oct 19, 2009)

I am against Unions of different countries for economic, military or politcal reasons. An example of the case of the looming North American Union between Canada, USA and Mexico(???). Canada has its own unique culture and and any Union with the USA would ultimately destroy our uniqueness. The current defense agreement with the USA has resulted in the current military complacency of Canada, which instead of adequetely funding its military has rather chosen to rely upon the USA to protect us. Our Proud Canadian Martial Traditions which saw honourable service in the Boer War, WW1 and WW2 is at risk.


----------



## Bern (Oct 19, 2009)

Add to that the recent video that Rev Buchannan posted re the globalisation og government under the guise of global warming debt.


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 19, 2009)

linguistically, we are returning to Babel as well: BBC - Today - The death of language?


----------



## Skyler (Oct 19, 2009)

It won't last. This much power can't remain consolidated for more than a few generations in a world of fallen people. 

Sooner or later, there will be a massive civil war, and everyone will be back to their own respective nations, nursing their respective wounds and muttering about everyone else.

edit: And anyway, Arabic is up and coming too.


----------



## VilnaGaon (Oct 19, 2009)

Skyler said:


> It won't last. This much power can't remain consolidated for more than a few generations in a world of fallen people.
> 
> Sooner or later, there will be a massive civil war, and everyone will be back to their own respective nations, nursing their respective wounds and muttering about everyone else.
> 
> edit: And anyway, Arabic is up and coming too.


I would not worry about the rise of Arabic, Even with all their oil wealth which they squander on pleasures, they invent nothing and cannot even defend their own borders. When the Arabs needed an Islamic nuclear bomb counter Israel, they could not find any native talent to invent it, instead they had to finance Pakistanis to do it. What happens when their oil runs out?--- which it will.
English is here to stay for quite a while.


----------



## BJClark (Oct 19, 2009)

> Is this against God in some way?



In that it has come to pass, hasn't God allowed it?

The problem is really not that they are trying to build something to 'reach God' as they did when they built the tower, today most ppl don't want anything to do with God. 

They would prefer not to be reminded He even exists..


----------



## TimV (Oct 19, 2009)

Tim, I see you still haven't been to Africa ;-)


----------



## Southern Twang (Oct 19, 2009)

I don't think the unification of language is inherently evil. What man purposes in his heart after the fact is what counts.

To my postmillennial brethern, this very well could be a good sign. God could possibly be tearing down boundaries (language, borders, and culture), so that His Kingdom would be furthered. Just trying to look at the bright side 

And no I am not for godless unions among nations. Nations that want to covenant amongst each other to glorify God is what I hope for.


----------

